# Ice Cleats



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

I know everyone has their own favorites. I have a pair of Artic Spurs that I have used for years with no problems. They are stamped out of a single piece of metal so you don't have to worry about losing any spikes and they don't rust. They strap on right in front of your heel and don't move. The thing I like is you don't need a exact size to fit your boots. The pair I have fits size 9 and up. My boots are size 13 and they fit them very good. Anyone else have a favorite?


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Where can you get them? I never gave it a thought about the different ones, I've only seen some cheap ones once in a while.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

James F said:


> Where can you get them? I never gave it a thought about the different ones, I've only seen some cheap ones once in a while.


 I heard they quit making them because their stamping machine broke and it would be to expensive to fix it. You might still be able to find them on Ebay or Craighslist. My son bought a pair on Ebay a few years ago. Eagle Claw and HT both make ice cleats that are similar to the Artic Spurs but I don't know how well those work.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I have 2 used pairs that I'm going to sell soon!!! Wife bought me the kahtoolas


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Kahtoolas are the best these days....


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

icebucketjohn said:


> kahtoolas are the best these days....


 I watched a video about them and they are really nice and they look like they are really easy to get on and off.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

I got lazy. Was tired of putting them on and taking the off. So I super glued and screwed 1/4" hex head sheet metal screws right in to the tread if my ice fishing boots. I haven't had a traction problem since. 

Wes 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishmaster22 (Apr 20, 2005)

I second the micro spikes. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

If you have deep threads on the bottom of your boots the best most comfortable set up is 7/16 kold kutter ice racing screws straight into the bottom. You can put as many as you need which really isnt more than 20 per boot. You can get them at any motorcycle shop. With an electric drill you can do both boots in 10 min then after ice season remove them.


----------



## 27482 (Apr 16, 2011)

meats52 said:


> I know everyone has their own favorites. I have a pair of Artic Spurs that I have used for years with no problems. They are stamped out of a single piece of metal so you don't have to worry about losing any spikes and they don't rust. They strap on right in front of your heel and don't move. The thing I like is you don't need a exact size to fit your boots. The pair I have fits size 9 and up. My boots are size 13 and they fit them very good. Anyone else have a favorite?


Have a set of MicroSpikes, which worked okay, but after using them for a while found that under certain moisture conditions the snow would ball up and stick under the heel because of how heel plate spikes were set somewhat close. Now I carry them as a spare set because I went with a set of Hillsound Trail Crampon Ultras. The noticeable difference between the two is that Hillsounds have 18 - 9/16" spikes instead of 12 - 3/8" spikes on each crampon and they seem to grab better in snow covered conditions.


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

I use the ones in the frabill safety kit you can get at gander they last about two seasons for 15 bucks they aren't bad


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

I use 3/4 " long sheet metal screws with pan head type screws. Have never fallen on the ice when using.
About 10-12 screws per MM boot lasts for years and is about as inexpensive as you can get.


----------



## pistol (Jan 6, 2014)

papaperch is right I forgot to add that to my thread. Straight sheet metal screws work great too, not the edge of kold kutters but real cheap and you dont have to get a minimum of 250


----------

